# Stinky...would like advice please



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

Please be honest....

Every time my husband and I have sex and he ejaculates in me I smell for 3 days....Its not a good smell. Does anyone else have this...Its really cutting into how often I want to do it and me letting him please me orally. 

My GYN suggested dushing but I'm afraid of getting a yest infection or worse...(GYN says don't worry about, but is a man and has no idea what "fire crotch" really means) 

I also hate the feel of rubbers and am fixed with no STD. It started smelling after sex after my last child was born.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Interesting... never heard of this before. 

Are you the only one who can smell this, or can your husband smell it too?

If he ejaculates 'outside', does it still smell (i.e., is it his semen that is smelling)?

One thing that I do know is that our (women's) sense of smell can be impacted by things like hormones - which is sometimes why pregnant women or menopausal women often smell things differently.

I have noticed that in myself as I am getting closer to menopause. Certain things smell really strongly or weird now that didn't before - but I haven't had it happen with ejaculate. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

I do have a bionic nose sense having kids....Maybe I'm just extra sensitive. I know my husband said he smells something but it does not seem to bother him in the least (I think to him its just the smell of sex). If he does not do it in me there is no smell...so I'm sure its the mix of us. I do not normally have a "smell". I don't recall this before having kids. 

Also, his Ejaculate taste is bad. It always has...I rarely do BJ's for him...not because I'm lazy but because he that tastes bad to me. Smells like bleach and the taste makes me gag. I really want to be free with enjoying all of him (and him me) but these issues are real bothersome to me. 

( I have been with men before him and not been bothered with any of this)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This only happens to me if we have a LOT of sex, like every day or more. It usually clears up after we go a couple days without.

The pH of your nether regions could be out of whack. It's supposed to be something like 4.5 and semen is much higher, so is menstrual blood. Don't douche - that can make it worse. I suggest eating yogurt, not using tampons during your period (use pads) and using just water to wash. Some women apply yogurt in there - I'm not convinced that's a good idea, although I can see the theory behind it.

I would also suggest that your hubby change his diet and/or go to a dr. about the odor and taste of his semen. It shouldn't smell like bleach!!


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

I heard if he eats pineapples it helps....we have tried that...haha a can a day didn't seem to change his flavor. It takes a few days to clear the odor from me after intercourse also. I eat yogurt regularly already and do not douche...I do a quick finger clean in the shower the morning after trying to clear any stuff. I could be at the gym working out and when I get all warmed up the smell just makes me so embarrassed...even if no one else can smell it...I can. 
I wonder how a DR. would react in an office visit with that symptom. hah. My PH is fine...when his PH is not in there...I don't get Yest infections often...very rarely in fact.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Trying180 said:


> I do a quick finger clean in the shower the morning after trying to clear any stuff.


maybe you need to clean up very shortly after instead of waiting til morning.


----------



## bellieboo (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like he eats too much bread, or starch....which breaks down as sugar


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

Humm...bread, something to think about... I agree 2nd... as much as it changes the mood of the evening, I may just have to do that.


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

That's so odd--especially after 3 whole days. I have had that problem the morning after, but never for longer than that. Maybe if you took a shower right before sex and scrubbed down the old cooch, you'd feel more confident and uninhibited?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You could look into trying some form of hormonal birth control, just long enough to see if it changes what you are noticing. At least then you'd know it was hormonal and perhaps you and your doctor could figure out a way to balance things w/o necessarily having to stay on the pill. Or try a different type of b.c. pill if you already use the pill. 

My guess is that your hormones are changing as you get older (not old, just older!) and the fact that it started after your last baby makes that more likely--your body "bounced back" a bit differently, and so your "stuff" and his "stuff" are creating a new combination you find unpleasant.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have some suggestions that you may want to look into. Try using using homeopathic vaginal tabs. One is VH essentials use a half tab the day before sex and a few days after. It has boric acid to keep the pH low in the vagina. 

Also get some oral tablets with lactobacillus and bifidobacterium. It keeps you colonized with bacteria that prevent the establishment of yest and may prevent bacterial vaginosis. 

* these are just suggestions I am not practicing medicine so please look into these suggestions and proceed at your own risk.

Oh get a female gyno 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Have you been tested for bacterial vaginosis? It's a possibility.

And just from my experience.....with my last husband I had the same issue....I would smell awful after sex....sometimes for days! And his semen tasted bad to me. 

The man I am with now....no problems. I might smell like sex till I shower (big surprise! lol) but thats it....and I have no problems with his taste!  

Probably more his problem then yours....just my guess....but you get to deal with it. :\ Frustrating!


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

raising5boyz said:


> Have you been tested for bacterial vaginosis? It's a possibility.
> 
> And just from my experience.....with my last husband I had the same issue....I would smell awful after sex....sometimes for days! And his semen tasted bad to me.
> 
> ...


I have been tested many times....with no results. I'm not willing to go on BC sense I am fixed and the last time I took it to help with a Cyst I didn't have...I went nuts'o. If I was that good at guessing when we were going to have sex I might try the tablets...but who knows a day in advance?? not me with 3 kids running around. hah. I was thinking it might be his problem and not mine...It dawned on me that we stopped using rubbers completely after the last child...so maybe I'm only noticing it more because its always in me now. I often laughed and said I was allergic to his semen and that is why I stunk after...then I watched a special where this woman REALLY was allergic and they could not conceive. So it is possible that our chemicals are not compatible 100% I could scrub and scrub...unless I douche its just not good. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Whatever you do don’t let go of trying to solve this until you discover what’s what.


My wife had an odour that her doc said was a woman’s natural odour. I knew it wasn’t. To cut a long story short my wife had kept her coil in for over twenty years. After I finally got her to get her doc to do an internal it was very infected and after scans it was discovered the infection had gone up into her womb. It needed a hysterectomy to clear things up.


Odours are there for a reason and you are doing exactly the right thing trying to discover its’ source. Knowing what I know about doctors I strongly recommend that you go for a second opinion.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

What coil are you talking about?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You could use a syringe with a solution of vinegar and water. I have had the same thing and I think I put 2 tablespoons vinegar per cup warm water. It worked like a charm for me.

I do get my fair share of yeast infection, but this has never caused one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Could you just tell him not to come in you every time? I'm sure he'd rather pull out then not have sex.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Idun said:


> What coil are you talking about?


 The coil also called an IUD or interuterine device is a method of birth control in which the device is inserted directly into the woman's uterus. 20 years is an awful long time to leave it inserted. 5 to 10 years is typical before replacement.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Mrs. T said:


> The coil also called an IUD or interuterine device is a method of birth control in which the device is inserted directly into the woman's uterus. 20 years is an awful long time to leave it inserted. 5 to 10 years is typical before replacement.


The instructions were a check up every year and replacement after ten years. I tried for 14 years to get my wife to get it checked …. and changed. One of those crazy things she just wouldn’t do it and caused me a lot of worry. Eventually I forgot about it until her odour started.


Like your sig. It's very true.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

AFEH said:


> The instructions were a check up every year and replacement after ten years. I tried for 14 years to get my wife to get it checked …. and changed. One of those crazy things she just wouldn’t do it and caused me a lot of worry. Eventually I forgot about it until her odour started.
> 
> 
> Like your sig. It's very true.


 AFEH your wife is lucky. An internal infection like that could have turned into something very nasty. I can understand her reluctance to get it checked especially if it wasn't causing problems, I also have an aversion to going to the doctor, particularly the gynecologist. Ten years ago I was having a problem with heavy bleeding and it was three out of four weeks a month that I was bleeding. Not your normal period for sure. After three months I coudn't let it go any further and I went to see him. I had three large fibroids in my uterus and let it get to a point that I needed a hysterectomy to cure the problem. I was anemic so I had to build my blood count back up before they would consider the surgery. My waiting caused me a lot of issues. Lesson learned and that's why I'm sharing it...

As for my signature...thanks. I'm glad you get it, I've had a few people ask me what the heck it means. :scratchhead:


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

I do get abnormal Pap smears all the time. I Dr. assures me it means nothing. Just found cells that were abnormal but not identified as cancer. He has me on an every 6 month pap schedule. I never considered that It could be as a result of something "wrong". 

We have done the No Sperm zone method a few times...its good for if we have plans and I don't want to worry about smelling...we tend to climax at the same time so when he pulls out...it throws me off my game too... It sound like it could me any number of things. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Trying180 said:


> Please be honest....
> 
> Every time my husband and I have sex and he ejaculates in me I smell for 3 days....Its not a good smell. Does anyone else have this...Its really cutting into how often I want to do it and me letting him please me orally.
> 
> ...


This exact thing happened to me when I first started having sex with my boyfriend (now husband). I was on the pill so I had to "take the load". His semen mixing with my juices (sounds pretty gross eh?) made me smell awful. 

And, same as you, my husband was ravenous to perform oral on me, but would not until THREE DAYS LATER when I was clean again. It drove me nuts. I was douching after every time we had sex. I didn't know this was wrong until I got a bad infection and when I told my Dr. how often I was douching, the top of her head blew off. NOTE, GET A FEMALE DOCTOR, you are right, men have NO idea about some of these things.

Now I make him wear condoms. Let him handle is own load and I stay nice and clean. I know, men hate condoms. WAAAAAAAAAAH, cry baby cry. I got sick of him making love to me and for the three days that passed, he treated that area like it was diseased. Trojan is the answer!!!!!

Why do you hate condoms? Are you allergic to latex? Some condoms have spermicide on them and that makes me burn.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> Interesting... never heard of this before.
> 
> I have noticed that in myself as I am getting closer to menopause. Certain things smell really strongly or weird now that didn't before - but I haven't had it happen with ejaculate.
> 
> Best wishes.


Another wonderful side effect to menopause. I too have noticed a stronger smell no matter how much I wash. I even use baby wipes. I don't know if the smell is stronger or my sense of smell is stronger. I am approaching menopause and I can smell if someone farts on the next block! I should ask my husband but I am so afraid of his answer I can't do it.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Trying180 said:


> we tend to climax at the same time so when he pulls out...it throws me off my game too...


I am currently in a sexless marriage due to husband's depression and have never experienced orgasm at the same time with H. <<<<heavy sigh>>> 

You are lucky!


----------



## Trying180 (Feb 13, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I am currently in a sexless marriage due to husband's depression and have never experienced orgasm at the same time with H. <<<<heavy sigh>>>
> 
> You are lucky!


He was the only man this happened with...that is one of the reasons I married him. He must be the right one!!!


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't get this, sex shouldn't smell bad and i love the smell of sex on me.


----------



## Masil78 (Mar 20, 2012)

Trying180 said:


> Please be honest....
> 
> Every time my husband and I have sex and he ejaculates in me I smell for 3 days....Its not a good smell. Does anyone else have this...Its really cutting into how often I want to do it and me letting him please me orally.
> 
> ...


I've noticed a smell too but it isn't as bad as what you described. I have never had a child and i'm not pregnant now nor am I nearing menopause. 

I try to soak in the tub right after and wash up really well. It usually goes away a few hours after having sex. I also find that shaving lessens the smell for some reason. 

No idea if that helps, these are just my two cents.


----------



## walkawaywife (May 24, 2011)

i'll be blunt. is it a fishy smell? then it's probably bacterial vaginosis. it's because the vagina is acidic and semen is alkaline, and the mixture throws you off somehow. don't take antibiotics or douche, it will only make it worse. this remedy will work, i swear. i have have had 2 instances of this in my life and it works like a charm.

in a bowl, mix a solution of half apple cider vinegar (good stuff, bragg's organic brand) and half water.
soak a (do i need to even clarify?) CLEAN tampon in it
insert soaked tampon in vagina
keep it there a couple of hours and take out
repeat as needed.

also take folic acid daily, this helps.


----------



## walkawaywife (May 24, 2011)

i also forgot to add. take acidophilous pills daily. this will keep your good bacteria in check.


----------

